
Show HN: Geobird – Yet another location-first social network +More +AMA - soral
https://www.geobird.com
======
soral
Hi everyone,

 _About Geobird;_

From the viewpoint of a sharer, everything you share are currently public,
it’s there to be discovered, you share them with the world and people nearby.

From the viewpoint of an explorer, someone who wants to know more about the
world, you can pan to any part of the world, see what’s happening in that
location, what people are sharing.

From the viewpoint of a local person, you have the opportunity to reach people
nearby, whether it’s a cause, or just a happy moment you want to share,
similarly, you get notifications from nearby.

From the viewpoint of an introvert, at the “More” section there are native
social features for movies, tvshows and books, I’m personally very fond of the
tvshows feature

I tried to shape Geobird for many use cases, at this point, only time and
feedback will tell whether I was successful.

 _About the Journey;_

Started 4 years ago, I’m not proud of how long it has been, launched in the
1.5th year, fixed bugs, improved the backend significantly with first users
until the 2nd year, launched the mobile apps around the 3rd year and here we
are, a lot of iterations later (originally intended 4 years to be 6 months,
lol)

Initially intended building geobird with a team, tried to recruit a designer
friend I knew, failed, decided to build a prototype myself and extend the team
later on, I’m glad I initially failed being a company (of people), if I built
geobird at a company scale, my funds would be almost exhausted by now - but
being a one person operation, I can keep on failing for years, keep the
product alive forever and only grow in case widespread adoption ever happens

I would appreciate any kind of feedback and criticism, \+ Ask me anything,

Kaan

~~~
sharemywin
I can't tell but if you go to a member page, if they have a lot of images do
they show up like the front page?

~~~
soral
Yes, here is my profile:
[https://www.geobird.com/gg](https://www.geobird.com/gg)

And here is the user with the most photos:
[https://www.geobird.com/GradinaruCtin](https://www.geobird.com/GradinaruCtin)

------
sharemywin
you should advertise under social network worldwide on adwords. You can
probably get some traffic pretty cheap around the world and that will add a
steady flow of users.

~~~
soral
Thanks a lot for the suggestion, I will try that and see how it goes

